# The World Cup



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I've managed to endure about 3 minutes of that dreadful incessant cacophany at the World Cup  I'm just hoping that it's only like this at South African games...


----------



## am64 (Jun 11, 2010)

PLEASE CAN WE HAVE A WORLD CUP FREE FORUM >>>>>PLEASE


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, keeping everything to this one thread would be great


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah, keeping everything to this one thread would be great



That's why I created it!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 11, 2010)

And that's why we love you!


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2010)

wel at the minute we are stuck with 1 tele and still no net i'll dread it gr.he watched 20 minutes and went to bed so hope that carries on lol.x


----------



## smile4loubie (Jun 11, 2010)

Alan hates it thank god so I never have to watch it =)


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 11, 2010)

Luckily it's F1 this weekend, but I see we've got Tennis from Queens on so that will be followed by Wimbledon.  So thats afternoon TV stuffed for the next month.


----------



## HelenP (Jun 11, 2010)

I am the only person in my household (which is me and 3 males, funnily enough, lol) with any remote interest in football, lol.  

But I'll probably only watch the England matches and then the big ones near the end.  Unless any of 'em clash with Wimbledon, then it's tennis all the way, I'm afraid.

Northey, I think they'll be blowing their vuvuzelas at every match.  You could always watch the TV with the sound down, but have radio or internet commentary on, maybe that would be quieter?

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

HelenP said:


> ...Northey, I think they'll be blowing their vuvuzelas at every match.  You could always watch the TV with the sound down, but have radio or internet commentary on, maybe that would be quieter?
> 
> xx



I thought of that, but I imagine they are all going to want the (cough!) 'atmosphere' in the background  Perhaps you just tune it out after a while...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 11, 2010)

My world cup is next year, a real man's sport not this absolutely horrendous joke of a sport.


----------



## shiv (Jun 11, 2010)

TomH said:


> My world cup is next year, a real man's sport not this absolutely horrendous joke of a sport.



Lol. It's a good excuse to think about a holiday to NZ.


----------



## am64 (Jun 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I thought of that, but I imagine they are all going to want the (cough!) 'atmosphere' in the background  Perhaps you just tune it out after a while...



all they need to do is cut another hole or holes to change the pitch .....


----------



## Copepod (Jun 11, 2010)

My purchase of a pocket sized TV for summer 1998 when I lived in a student hostel in Belfast was a very good investment... Communal TV was completely dominated by those who wanted to watch World Cup in France.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Well, I've managed to endure about 3 minutes of that dreadful incessant cacophany at the World Cup  I'm just hoping that it's only like this at South African games...



Obviously not, since the Uruguay France match is just as bad. I normally get quite into these big occasions, but I really can't tolerate this...


----------



## ypauly (Jun 11, 2010)

It's "the beautiful game" I think spain will have it this time, but hope we do well. 
but I have a feeling that I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





around here lol



come on england


----------



## lyndasw (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG  Just how long is this on for??? Day one and I have had enough


----------



## Donald (Jun 11, 2010)

lyndasw said:


> OMG  Just how long is this on for??? Day one and I have had enough



It is on for a Month  Help I will be tearing my hair out.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

Heehe! We don't appear to have many fans here! l)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2010)

Heehe! We don't appear to have many fans here! I wonder if diabetes is related to a dislike of football?


----------



## cazscot (Jun 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Heehe! We don't appear to have many fans here! I wonder if diabetes is related to a dislike of football?



Good theory as my hubby, father and I are all diabetic and don't like football!


----------



## shiv (Jun 11, 2010)

Sadly I've caught both of the matches on today. The first one put me to sleep and the second one I watched with my dad whilst eating a takeaway!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Obviously not, since the Uruguay France match is just as bad. I normally get quite into these big occasions, but I really can't tolerate this...



Awww, it's one of those things that if you dont' like it it seems to be magnified - I must say I watched the France v Uraguay match and I didn't even notice it, lol.  And I LOVE when the England brass band starts up all out of tune and everything, lol, although they've got better over the years.  Having said that, though, I'd hate to be sitting anywhere near them at an ENgland game, lol.

xx


----------



## aymes (Jun 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Heehe! We don't appear to have many fans here! I wonder if diabetes is related to a dislike of football?



I'm loving the world cup, don't tend to follow football at league level but love the international games.
Gutted I'm going to miss the England game tonight, some very poor planning on my part means I'm going to Rocky Horror instead...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2010)

aymes said:


> I'm loving the world cup, don't tend to follow football at league level but love the international games.
> Gutted I'm going to miss the England game tonight, some very poor planning on my part means I'm going to Rocky Horror instead...



I normally love the big tournaments too, but how can you cope with those wretched horns!  It's like the other day where I live. It's normally quite peaceful around here, with just the music of the birds, but there is a bloke up the road who has a mobile upholstery cleaning business. His van has some kind of machine in it that obviously needs some maintenance from time to time, and on a lovely sunny afternoon he decided to do it. There followed hour after hour of what sounded like a small jet engine blasting away, completely ruining the tranquility, and at such a constant pitch it drove me barmy!

Those horns have the same effect - if at least they varied their note, it might be slightly more acceptable, but as it stands it really mars my enjoyment of the matches. 

Grump over!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jun 12, 2010)

I like football, when its Newcastle playing.  Anyone else, or world championships/cups whatever, boring.

What's worst is seeing all the chavs with their flags all over their houses - Mick bought one!  I've said if he puts it up, I'm leaving him.


----------



## Donald (Jun 12, 2010)

don,t know about anyone else but I will be throwing the TV schedules out the window. One good thing if the TV is not on I,ll be saving on the electric  over the next month.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 12, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I like football, when its Newcastle playing.  Anyone else, or world championships/cups whatever, boring.
> 
> What's worst is seeing all the chavs with their flags all over their houses - Mick bought one!  I've said if he puts it up, I'm leaving him.



OMG one of our neighbours has stuck a flag all over the wall - awful! It covers though his windows 

I have news just in though...our Sky+ box crashed whilst hubby was watching it (ooops) and we don't have terrestrial here as we live in such a bad signal area...No TV for a week then. I don't mind but you know what men are like!

Bernie x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> OMG one of our neighbours has stuck a flag all over the wall - awful! It covers though his windows
> 
> I have news just in though...our Sky+ box crashed whilst hubby was watching it (ooops) and we don't have terrestrial here as we live in such a bad signal area...No TV for a week then. I don't mind but you know what men are like!
> 
> Bernie x



Oh dear! He'll have to go to the pub!  

Apparently, ITV HD decided to show an advert just as the USA scored their equaliser! I bet there are a few HD tellies with boot shaped holes in them tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! He'll have to go to the pub!
> 
> Apparently, ITV HD decided to show an advert just as the USA scored their equaliser! I bet there are a few HD tellies with boot shaped holes in them tonight!



I was wrong, it's even worse - they missed England's goal! 

For those of you who missed the goal on ITV HD, here's your chance to miss it again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7SrUeWdG7c&feature=youtu.be

Shocking!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2010)

Grrrr!!! One of my stupid neighbours has bought his kids vuvuzuelas, so they've been tunelessly blasting them out all afternoon!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopefully I wont have to endure too much football. We have three tellies, the computer, a couple of laptops, several portable CD and DVD players, I can enjoy the peace when the males in my house get too much. They will be OK as long as they don't expect me to be chained to the kitchen sink for the duration!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2010)

C'mon ENGLAND!!!

Not a hardcore fan but do enjoy the footie, did laugh at the USA game result though!! Watched it with a few mates who were generally taking life too seriously but yeah it's all good, I doubt I'll watch any group games but Englands, but the quarters semis and on will surely be great games!!

Oh yeah ps do you hear many football fans belittling other sports? Why do so many people who hate footie slate it so? If you don't like it fine but why pretend anything is better than anything else?? 

Another thing that really gets on my wick.... how is footballs world cup the worlds greatest sporting event, for me surely it has to be the olympics, as thats not just one sport!!??

Cheers, and get me more lager!!!

Rossi


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I thought of that, but I imagine they are all going to want the (cough!) 'atmosphere' in the background  Perhaps you just tune it out after a while...



I just keep running around the house looking for the bee swarm! 

Andy


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Grrrr!!! One of my stupid neighbours has bought his kids vuvuzuelas, so they've been tunelessly blasting them out all afternoon!



I have no idea what these things are, but I keep reading them as something rude


----------



## shiv (Jun 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I have no idea what these things are, but I keep reading them as something rude



If you watch any match, you'll hear the background noise as something akin to a swarm of bees. They're horn things that make the most annoying noise!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 15, 2010)

My, that's just lovely....


----------



## Monica (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm reeeaaalllyyy lucky. My hubby doesn't like football. He thinks it's silly that 22 grown men run after an inflated pigs bladder!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2010)

Monica said:


> I'm reeeaaalllyyy lucky. My hubby doesn't like football. He thinks it's silly that 22 grown men run after an inflated pigs bladder!



Plus another one running around with a whistle in his gob and two cards which he arbitrarily shows to people. Not forgetting the other two guys running up and down each side of the pitch waving flags occassionally.

Then, you have several thousand people sitting/standing and shouting to no useful purpose.

Hmmm, it is a bit daft when you think about it! 

Andy


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd rather watch rugby.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> I'd rather watch rugby.



Yes, especially since Scotland didn't qualify again?


----------



## Monica (Jun 16, 2010)

Yipeeeeee!! SWITZERLAND WON TODAY!!

Just thought I'd post that, as I'm swiss, but I don't really care!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if a certain person from up North would watch the footy if a certain female singer of tunes like Babooshka and Wuthering Heights did a number or two at half time...

I would suffer it....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I wonder if a certain person from up North would watch the footy if a certain female singer of tunes like Babooshka and Wuthering Heights did a number or two at half time...
> 
> I would suffer it....



[Derek Jameson]Does he mean me? He surely does!  [/Derek Jameson]

Better yet, an alternative World Cup. We could have a team with Kate Bush, Shakira, Natalie Imbruglia...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha! We really aren't football fans here are we? No comments on England's performance? If we can't beat the USA and Algeria, what chance do we stand against Argentina, Barzil, Italy etc.?


----------



## lyndasw (Jun 18, 2010)

Tonight I decided to make a determined effort to enter into the spirit of the world cup   I sat there with my cup of tea  (not feeling well enough to indulge in anything else) already to watch the match, saw ten minutes and then .... I fell asleep ... it was that good 

Ps i liked the bird on the goal post!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2010)

It should have been a vulture!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 18, 2010)

back from pub it was like there was no foot ball on the telly rubbish, at least there was beer, I work with a guy who's in his sixties, who loves football but can't watch England football too depressing I think I'll be thinking that well before I'm 60!

Bring on Wednesday???? We can still finish top of the group!!!!????


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 19, 2010)

I was soooo disgusted with England's performance, I turned the game off after 75mins! I wasn't suprised to hear that it ended 0-0! What a bunch of over-paid, underskilled, half-baked twonks they were. 

What on earth was wrong with Rooney too? He couldn't control the ball to save his life and showed no passion what so ever! Mind you none of them did (up to 75mins! Someone will have to tell me whether things improved for the last 15mins).

Andy

p.s. I was almost wanting Algeria to score to get some excitement!!


----------



## Annimay (Jun 19, 2010)

All in all, I much prefer watching rugby league. Nice stocky legs!


----------



## am64 (Jun 19, 2010)

cricket for me ...well exciting xx


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 19, 2010)

am64 said:


> cricket for me ...well exciting xx



Not so many stocky legs though (so I am led to believe) 

Andy


----------



## lyndasw (Jun 19, 2010)

Footballers wear really long shorts these days don't they?


----------



## lyndasw (Jun 21, 2010)

Another night with football on tv  it feels like it has been on forever


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 23, 2010)

Where are we all watching the Engerrrrrrland game?? I don't know wether to head to the pub (now) or not! I guess I'll see how much work I get done between now anf then!

C'mon ENGLAND!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Where are we all watching the Engerrrrrrland game?? I don't know wether to head to the pub (now) or not! I guess I'll see how much work I get done between now anf then!
> 
> C'mon ENGLAND!!!!



I hope they can redeem themselves. At one time ti would have been the proudest moment in a footballer's career to step onto the pitch representing his country in the World Cup. The French have been unbelievable, and have exposed just how overpaid, spoilt and self-centred some players are in the modern game. 

I hope Rooney gets his act together and Gerrard scores lots of his hallmark match-winners! C'mon England!


----------



## MargB (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope they win but can't believe how they have been acting.  John Terry was definitely out of line and should be dropped really.

Anyway, they will be showing the match on big screens in our reception area and people have been told then can clock out and watch the game.  Charge of ?1 which will include a buffet at half time.  And they can wear their England shirts today too.  Apparently a couple of TV crews are coming in so hopefully at 4pm when I am clocking out it will still be half time.  Otherwise I might have to find another route to the clocks!


----------



## am64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Our national cricket team beat the aussies yesterday 1 day match by 4 wickets ...now thats *IS* something worth celebrating !!


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> Our national cricket team beat the aussies yesterday 1 day match by 4 wickets ...now thats *IS* something worth celebrating !!



*Cricket?? blah blah blah C'mon England there through to knockout stage now....time to celebrate footy styley lol 'toots vuvuzelah *


----------



## Donald (Jun 23, 2010)

Germany next round for england


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 23, 2010)

*Bring them on *


----------



## Donald (Jun 23, 2010)

Sun 27 June 15:00 our time I believe hope they settle down and play there their heart out for their fans are behind them.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 24, 2010)

Bring them on indeed!! We've got a good chance, I hope it's a good game of footie at least, but don't know where to watch, I can't watch an England germany (deliberate lower case there!) game at home on my own, and I don't particularly want to go round some gardens with wifey and inlaws!!


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 24, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Bring them on indeed!! We've got a good chance, I hope it's a good game of footie at least, but don't know where to watch, I can't watch an England germany (deliberate lower case there!) game at home on my own, and I don't particularly want to go round some gardens with wifey and inlaws!!


*They need to step up to the mark and be counted, & play the germans off the field as for the dilemma cant u find a nice country pub with a massive tv screen with a few friends (100 or 200) to watch n ponder about the finer things in world footy??  England 2 - 0 germany hopefully  

 COME ON ENGLAND!!!!!!! *


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 19, 2010)

This weekend I heard a radio program that said the England team were tired. At the same time the Tour D'France is into its third week. These guys are cycling between 150 and 200km most days! Yet they do not complain of tiredness. I suspect that compared to the footballers they are actually more dedicated to their sport and do not let themseleves get distracted so easily. Over a season they ride numerous Tours and one day events. This must take far more out of you than playing 90 minutes of football every three/four days!


----------

